# Searching for my first TT



## h0rse (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello!

I am searching for my first TT, well my first Audi!

I have been through a good amount of topics on this forum but have a few quick questions that some of yous could answer.

1) Heated Seats - is this included in all models/year of the TT?
2) Am i Correct in saying a Coupe 225 Road tax is 6months £118.25 / 12months £215.00?
3) Is the Audi TT 225 a 4WD?
4) Which model/year did TT's start having the bose sound system?
5) Some TT's i have seen with a armrest and some dont, Is the armrest only available for certain models? I've always had an armrest and would want a TT with it.

Im sure that these have been covered somewhere on the forum but honestly i have searched but i come up with 100+ pages of results and cant seem to find the exact answer within the first 20 pages of each search.

Thanks!


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Hello. Welcome to the forum


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum 



h0rse said:


> Hello!
> 
> I am searching for my first TT, well my first Audi!
> 
> ...


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome another great option join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## h0rse (Nov 20, 2009)

Thanks T3RBO, cleared that up for me!

Yup i will do yellow but first i will get a tt


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hi welcome to the forum.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## RichDean (Nov 24, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!

I pay £188 every 6 months for road tax and mines a 3.2 V6. Beleive the 225's are the same.

Armrests are an optional extra but if your car doesn't have one you can either find them on ebay or from the TT Shop:

http://www.ttshop.co.uk/interior.asp?ca ... uct=101001


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

RichDean said:


> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> I pay £188 every 6 months for road tax and mines a 3.2 V6. Beleive the 225's are the same.
> 
> ...


Nice TT RichD wow 188 now.... mines 1,100CHF a year! In Geneva. Still wouldnt change the car...love the V6

225 a good choice...


----------



## RichDean (Nov 24, 2009)

Sorry, mistake on my part - I pay £118 every six months, not £188!



> by wallstreet on 31 minutes ago
> 
> Nice TT RichD wow 188 now.... mines 1,100CHF a year! In Geneva. Still wouldnt change the car...love the V6
> 
> 225 a good choice...


Not sure how much 1,100CHF is in Geneva, but you have way better roads than we do and not so many cars, so I'd happily pay extra for that privelege!

I'm very envious!


----------

